# UnlimitedRPGs.com (a Play-by-Post or PbP) Site, is Looking for Players and DMs!



## Xune Woe (Jul 10, 2006)

I've been involved with www.unlimitedrpgs.com, a PbP site, for a few years now as a player as well as a DM. Lately, there's been a change of administration and myself along with some of the other DMs are now trying to actively promote the site and the games therein.

At the moment, we have several open games which are looking for players. We also have opportunities for DMs who wish to run games or campaigns. The focus is on Forgotten Realms D&D, however there are some D20 Modern games running as well as a "persistent world" campaign that is capable of supporting multiple DM-efforts.

If you don't have a local gaming group, or you don't have the time anymore to dedicate to gaming, PbP is a great option. As a player, the time investment is minimal. Maybe 5 minutes every other day. DM'ing a game would be similar, maybe 10-15 minutes every other day. The pacing is generally pretty relaxed.

So check out the site if you're interested, or PM me if you have any questions.

Thanks!
-Erik


----------

